# ttoc and posts made



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

can i have back my posts made stars instead of my ttoc logo under my avatar please?

cheers


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> can i have back my posts made stars instead of my ttoc logo under my avatar please?
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I'm with you Kammy. Stars have more value... :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

aww there you go guys!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah i'm with you on this-I've already got ttoc on my sig,would prefer stars back
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > can i have back my posts made stars instead of my ttoc logo under my avatar please?
> ...


oh sut up rich :lol:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Stars for me as well please.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jae decided the stars didn't work very well under the avatar space and made them only visable on your profile page.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry nick but i dont understand?

i want to have the standard stars that forum mebers have.

TTOC members have their name in blue which indicates their membership so that should be enough?

my opinion obviously


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm confusing the rank stars with the years of TTF membership stars. Have a look on your profile page and you'll see what I thought you mean.

As you mean the rank stars then it's a case of either / or with the rank or ttoc group.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i am making a pointing to the ttoc logo below members avatars in the place of the stars which indicate posts made!

example being newbie to being too much time on yheir hands.

hopefully thats cleared it all up


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> example being newbie to being too much time on yheir hands.


Indeed.

You either have one of those "ranks", OR you have the TTOC group Rank and image.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my point is, i want my 5 stars back! 8)

why does being a TTOC member mean that i have to have the pic under my avatar?

this was brought up when it was first introduced but i can recolect the outcome or explanation.

nick you have a text coming your way mate :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> why does being a TTOC member mean that i have to have the pic under my avatar?


Cos you're a cock mate and don't deserve stars. :wink:

Leave the TTOC and come back to the fold. Stars are much posher.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

P.S. Manphib' ~ I preferred your old avatar mate, (the chewing one). Made me laugh everytime I saw it. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

still want it changed :x


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

whats all the fuss about stars.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

under your name there are stars OR ttoc.... stars for posts made etc, i think there should be an overhaul 

6 stars for 10k posts etc


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I was wondering why there isn't the ttoc logo under my avatar? How do you get it put there? Can I do it, or does it have to be done by admin?

thank you 

Louise


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> I was wondering why there isn't the ttoc logo under my avatar? How do you get it put there? Can I do it, or does it have to be done by admin?
> 
> thank you
> 
> Louise


Admin do it if you ask nicely... :wink:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

I'd better be nice then!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> I'd better be nice then!


That seems to come quite naturally... :wink:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> sTTarkie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd better be nice then!
> ...


I try to be very virtuous ;-)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sTTarkie said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > sTTarkie said:
> ...


Damn... :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sTTarkie said:


> I'd better be nice then!


PM NEM I know he is very busy atm so might have missed this :wink:


----------



## sTTarkie (May 4, 2009)

Oooh!!! I've got my badge of membership...just noticed! Does it entitle me to any priviliges now then?  Perhaps my halo can slip a little..... or maybe no one will notice that its just the horns that are keeping it in place anyway! :twisted:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its STARS or TTOC, cannot do both  Restriction of the current PHPBB config.

Jae


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Could I please have TTOC member under my Avatar? Please??

I think it has more kudos than stars. [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nilesong said:


> Could I please have TTOC member under my Avatar? Please??
> 
> I think it has more kudos than stars. [smiley=toff.gif]


Drop Nem, Jae, or KMPowell a PM and they will do it for you


----------

